# Smoked pork tenderloin



## bigeateruk (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi All,

Smoking again this weekend and am after some tips for tenderloin. Any idea on approx cooking times? Without a meat thermometer so am gonna have to go on cooking times and cross my fingers. Do I need to wrap it in foil after a certain period or just the whole time without it? Also with a 2.5kg bit of shoulder of pork bone in approx how long do people think I should leave it unwrapped for before putting it into foil? Will try and remember to take pics this time and post them.

Thanks in advance

Bigeater


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello.  Are you planning to smoke them at the same time in the same smoker?  Reason for asking is that I would smoke the shoulder at a lower temp than the tenderloin.  I almost never foil anything.  Figure 1-1.5 hrs. per half kg for the shoulder ( as a guide ).  For that tenderloin:  I would roll it in a mixture of coarse sea salt and coarse ground black pepper.  I would run the smoker at 350-400f and use indirect heat.  It should be done in less than 2hrs. but I would start checking after 1 hr. for doneness.  For such a lean cut of meat I find hot and fast better, just my opinion.  If you go much over medium rare with that tenderloin it will start to get tough, also just my opinion.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

